# flank/intercostal hernia repair



## cstovall (Mar 10, 2009)

How would you code a intercostal hernia: the hernia is between two ribs within the flank area. and a piece of mesh was place over the fascial closure above the ribs.

Thanks 
Carolyn


----------

